
86 Books Barack Obama Has Recommended During His Presidency - WheelsAtLarge
http://mentalfloss.com/article/91208/86-books-barack-obama-has-recommended-during-his-presidency
======
bryanrasmussen
the mind boggles when thinking about what literary recommendations are likely
to emerge in the future.

